# VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....



## wobbler (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

suche jegliche Infos über Angelplätze und eventuell vorhandene Angelläden in Vietnam.|kopfkrat 

Mein Flug geht am 18.02. - 04.04.06  ....zuerst Saigon - con dao - Phu quoc - Mekongdelta - verschiedene Seen/ Stauseen - Roter Fluss - na Trangh - Halong - Bucht- 

Was an Angelgerät mitgeht :


1.
Shimano Beastmaster PILK  s.t.c. 4-teilig 3m. 50 - 190g. als schwere Spinnrute + Penn Slammer 560. ( Wahrscheinlich monofil !? )

2.
Shimano EXAGE Boat s.t.c. 4- teilige Reiserute - 30lbs  - 2,10m.
+ Okuma Titus Gold 15 2-gang oder 30lbs - ( Mal schauen wegen dem Gewicht ) + 25kg.schnur

3. Tele - Spinnrute 2,70m von Spro - 40g. Wurfgewicht - sehr kurze Teilung. + Rolle Spro Red Arc 10400 mit Fireline.

und natürlich genug Kleinteile...... 

freue mich über jede Info..


----------



## Big Fins (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

Das wird schwierig, da Vietnam wohl Angeltouristisch kaum erschlossen ist.
Es wird sicher die typischen Fischarten geben, wie Giant Mekong Catfish oder den Striped Catfish und andere wie den Süßwasserrochen und den sehr beliebten Snakeheads, aber als Ausländer in Vietnam da ran zukommen, halte ich für ziemlich unmöglich.
In Thailand sähe die Sache schon anders aus, aber das ist ja auch nicht Dein Anliegen|kopfkrat .
Mit Google gibts auch keine konkrete Hilfe wie Du ja sicher schon festgestellt hast, sehr schwierig.


----------



## wobbler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

hallo plaa ( fisch ) sawai - danke für deine Antwort 


tja............. also - da habe ich mir ein anglerisch nahezu unbekanntes Land ausgesucht...hoffe aber noch den ein oder anderen tip oder hinweis zu bekommen.


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

hehe...Du kennst also ein paar Begriffe aus Thailand, da wirds Dir in Vietnam schon etwas leichter fallen, auch wenn die andere Sprache haben, die Mentalität ist eigentlich die selbe, viel Erfolg |wavey:


----------



## wobbler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

das ist doch allgemeinbildung...:m 

ja - kann auch gut franz -+ englisch und ein paar wörter oder kleine sätze werde ich mir schon noch aneignen. 
aber so viele boote und Fische wie es in Vietnam gibt.... da wird doch für mich was übrig bleiben#6 .

bin sehr gespannt wieviele Fischsorten ich fangen werde. desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass die mekongwelse pflanzenfresser sind ??!!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

Was die in "freier" Wildbahn fressen weiß ich nicht, aber das Brotteigrezept könnte funktionieren was auch in den Angelseen arbeitet, also Toastränder mit Fischmehl und Kokusnußmilch. Das ist aber mehr für Seen gedacht, ob und wie es in den Flüßen ( Mekong ) geht...???


----------



## wobbler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

ja, son richtig fetter teigkloss gut duftend an die Montage und dann noch ein hindernissfreier platz.....


----------



## oknel (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

im inland nach nem gewitter auf karpfen. schwimmbrot ran und in einer stunde 10 stk. (bericht von einheimischen)


----------



## wobbler (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

danke für Deinen Tip. 

das werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.....

Vielleicht kennt jemand ein paar Raubfische - die es zu beangeln gibt !?

werde auch noch selber im internet suchen...:g


----------



## wobbler (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

So jetzt habe ich wenigstens eine Liste mit den zu beanmgelnden Fischarten mit Fotos und Beschreibung:

http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountrySearchList2.cfm?requesttimeout=9999&Country=704&group=sports|supergri
#6


----------



## Wollebre (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: VIETNAM - Wer hat Angelinfos....*

da mal reinschauen:

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/buys/2006/02/539417/


----------

